# 5/6/16 Fort Morgan



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

It was a good morning. I got there about 8:30 and left at 9:15. The pompano are plentiful right now. After I caught my limit I started to load the cart, and one of the two rods that was still out boughs over. Reel it in and release a nice pomp. I look over and my third rod is slack ,way slack. Reel in the slack,another nice pomp. Release the pomp ,and head to truck.


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

GK you did it again. Why do you bring 3 rods? lol. Might have to get out there this weekend.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Achim2 said:


> GK you did it again. Why do you bring 3 rods? lol. Might have to get out there this weekend.


I bring 3 rods because I'm use to it being much harder than what it has been lately. Lol


----------



## Penn720 (Nov 1, 2013)

Great news that they're still there today, you're killin' 'em over there GK. Yesterday PM was Epic despite the moderate north wind. Needless to say, I'm heading out after work again today.

Mike


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Good luck Mike , I think it's going to be a good afternoon. My nephew is coming to stay with us for a couple of days. I'm tagged out for today ,but I plan on taking my nephew this evening to see if he can catch his first pompano.


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Why did it take so long to catch your limit????? 45 min??? Come on GK!!!
Nice work, I think I am going to take my boys in the AM and let the wife sleep in!!!!


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

King, you're done it again. Excellent job.

:notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well my nephew came out and we hit the beach. Not only did he catch his first pompano, but he had his limit in less than an hour, and they were bigger than the ones I caught this morning ! Beaten by an eight year old. He was smiling ear to ear, and so was I . Now he's ripping and tearing to go back in the morning. Lol


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Fish Bites? Did you have to cast far out?

I will say my uncle taught me everything about surf fishing!!!! These are lifetime memories. That's the best!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

This evening I was having to wade out to about knee deep to get it to the back side of the sandbar. Two were caught on fishbites and one on a sandflea.


----------



## g40 (Apr 27, 2014)

Way to go Russ! 
You are killing it lately.
You changed my mind about tomorrow. I figured the cold front might shut down pompano but judging by your day today, I may try it tomorrow.
Cheers.


----------



## Penn720 (Nov 1, 2013)

Here today, gone tomorrow! Killed it yesterday afternoon and went back today and was surprised by a goose egg. Today seemed like a carbon copy. Same time, weather, wind, water clarity and tide. Yesterday 11 - today 0.


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Ok GK, it's confirmed, I am taking my three boys tomorrow about 9am after I slurp some mud lobsters to my favorite Navarre Beach fishing hole. 
I hope to limit out as fast as you did! I will report out to the forum how we do. I need to catch a 5.17 lber to win the pomp tourney in Gulf Breeze. We will see......


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Penn720 said:


> Here today, gone tomorrow! Killed it yesterday afternoon and went back today and was surprised by a goose egg. Today seemed like a carbon copy. Same time, weather, wind, water clarity and tide. Yesterday 11 - today 0.


Dang Mike, I hate to hear that. Over here they were just a little farther out this evening, compared to this morning.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

SurfFishingMeister said:


> Ok GK, it's confirmed, I am taking my three boys tomorrow about 9am after I slurp some mud lobsters to my favorite Navarre Beach fishing hole.
> I hope to limit out as fast as you did! I will report out to the forum how we do. I need to catch a 5.17 lber to win the pomp tourney in Gulf Breeze. We will see......


Good luck, I sure hope you catch a big'un !


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Grouper you reckon they are off dauphin island like ft morgan. Never caught one over here but you catching them pretty close.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I'll bet that they are there.


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Glad to see your nephew is a Bama fan. :notworthy:
Great to see young kids fishing with adults. Those trips make lifetime memories for kids, and help bond families. Good for you.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Chechem said:


> Glad to see your nephew is a Bama fan. :notworthy:


I'm trying to bring him back from the dark side and guide him into the light. War Eagle !


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

GROUPERKING said:


> I'm trying to bring him back from the dark side and guide him into the light. War Eagle !


Just glad you're both fans of teams in the Iron-Bowl state! I'll pray for your allegiances.
ROLL TIDE!

:thumbup:


----------



## Nalt (May 9, 2016)

Chechem said:


> Just glad you're both fans of teams in the Iron-Bowl state! I'll pray for your allegiances.
> ROLL TIDE!
> 
> :thumbup:


Hey Chech, I gotta say that I agree with you. We gonna show that Auburn fellow how to really catch those Pompano this next week?


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Nalt said:


> Hey Chech, I gotta say that I agree with you. We gonna show that Auburn fellow how to really catch those Pompano this next week?


Don't know who you are, MALT, but I like your style! ROLL TIDE!

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh hell, War Eagle on both of ya'll ! Lol


----------



## Nalt (May 9, 2016)

Chechem said:


> Don't know who you are, MALT, but I like your style! ROLL TIDE!
> 
> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Malt? Yeah, I like them. I'll have one with sprinkles if you don't mind... :whistling:


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Nice catch there GROUPERKING!!!


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

Nalt said:


> Malt? Yeah, I like them. I'll have one with sprinkles if you don't mind... :whistling:


Sorry, "NALT". At least there's another Bama fan here.
Join me in congratulating KING on his catching, and encourage him to raise his Bama-fan nephew right.
:thumbup:


----------



## Nalt (May 9, 2016)

Chechem said:


> Sorry, "NALT". At least there's another Bama fan here.
> *Join me in congratulating KING on his catching, and encourage him to raise his Bama-fan nephew right.*
> :thumbup:


Oh, TOTALLY! That kid is something special for sure. Hopefully he (the nephew) can sway KING over to the quality side of the college football world too... :clap:


----------

